# Nigerias Boko Haram strikes again in Cameroon



## Sally

Looks like the Boko Haram is now also operating in Cameroon.  What a bunch of savages!!!

Nigerias Boko Haram strikes again in Cameroon
Published: December 04, 2013 

Missionary killed, churches torched around time of French priests kidnapping


Cameroon Human Rights Monitoring

A missionary has been killed and several churches set ablaze in attacks by Nigerias Islamist group Boko Haram in neighbouring Cameroon. 

The Nigerian missionary, David Dina Mataware, with the Christian Missionary Foundation (CMF), was killed on November 13 by suspected Boko Haram militants in Ashigashia, a village which straddles the Nigeria-Cameroon border.

To continue reading, go to:

Nigeria?s Boko Haram strikes again in Cameroon


----------



## waltky

Boko Haram, Nigerian military in cahoots?...

*Army, Boko Haram Working Together in Parts of Nigeria?*
_April 05, 2014: WASHINGTON  A Nigerian soldier says he has witnessed incidents that suggest some Nigerian military commanders are working with Boko Haram, an Islamist militant group blamed for thousands of deaths since 2009._


> In an exclusive interview with VOA's Hausa service, he described how his military unit, based in the northeastern Borno State region, was ambushed by Boko Haram fighters.  The soldier, who did not want to be identified, said the commander of a nearby military unit, based in the town of Bama, recently sought assistance from his unit in carrying out a raid.  The soldier said when the two military units joined up, they were given different uniforms. The Bama unit commander gave his own troops green uniforms. The soldier said his unit received tan "desert camouflage" uniforms.  When the troops reached the battle area, the soldier said the commander of the better-equipped Bama unit suddenly withdrew his forces, leaving the remaining troops to fend for themselves against Boko Haram fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People look at smoke rising after suspected Boko Haram Islamists attack a military base in the northeast Nigerian city of Maiduguri.
> 
> Speaking in Hausa, he said, "We had only light arms and our men were being picked off one after the other."  The soldier also said he recognized some of the Boko Haram fighters as his former military trainers in Kontagora, a town near the capital, Abuja.  "We realized that some of them were actually mercenaries from the Nigerian army... hired to fight us," he said.  This soldier and others have said that too often, commanders have pocketed money that was supposed to be used to help equip units.
> 
> Government has no comment
> 
> VOA has made repeated attempts to get reaction from the Nigerian government for this story but no officials have been willing to speak on the record.  However, in a January 2012 speech, Nigerian President Goodluck Jonathan said Boko Haram members have infiltrated his government's executive, legislative and judicial sectors, as well as the police and armed forces.  Jonathan has declared a state of emergency in three northern regions where Boko Haram is active, and launched operations to destroy the group's camps. Despite those efforts, though, large-scale attacks have continued.
> 
> Soldier's account "credible"
> 
> Atlantic Council Africa Center Director Peter Pham said the soldier's account could have merit.   "It certainly would not surprise me that it is happening," said Pham.  Pham said the goal should be to figure out how and why collaboration between military officers and terror groups could happen.  "Whats critical is to understand, if there is this collusion, to understand whether it is a collusion born of corruption, born of desperation simply to avoid combat that would result in casualties for the men under your command, or if it is born of ideological sympathy with the insurgents," he said.  Apart from some well-trained elite units, Pham said most of Nigeria's military is "woefully underfunded and under-resourced" in terms of equipment and training.
> 
> Effects of "systemic corruption"
> 
> E.J. Hogendoorn is deputy director of the International Crisis Group's Africa program. The group recently released a detailed report about the Boko Haram insurgency in Nigeria.  He said Nigeria's military disfunction is part of a broader problem of systemic corruption extending through most government sectors.  Hogendoorn says "drivers," such as bad governance and the inability of state institutions to provide basic services, help create a pool of unemployed youth "ripe for radicalization."  "We argue that even were Boko Haram to be defeated, if you dont deal with those drivers, you are not going to be able to stabilize either northern Nigeria or the entire country," he said.  Hogendoorn said in order for change to occur, the Nigerian government needs to address corruption and poor governance in a systematic and sustained way.
> 
> Army, Boko Haram Working Together in Parts of Nigeria?


----------



## waltky

Getting to know you, getting to know all about you...

*A LOOK AT THE NIGERIAN EXTREMIST GROUP BOKO HARAM*
_Apr 14,`14  -- More than 1,500 people have been killed so far this year in attacks blamed on the Nigerian radical group Boko Haram, whose name means "Western education is forbidden" in the local Hausa language. The terrorist network's mission is to force an Islamic state on Nigeria, Africa's most populous nation of some 170 million people divided almost equally between Muslims living mainly in the north and Christians in the south._


> Nigeria's Islamic extremist insurgency grew out of a 2009 riot led by Boko Haram members in Maiduguri, once home to the group's main mosque, that ended in a security forces' attack that killed some 700 people. The group's leader was shot and killed in police custody, fueling dissent that broke into the open in 2010 with the targeted killings of government officials, security agents and religious leaders who spoke out against the sect.
> 
> The killings gradually morphed into the large-scale indiscriminate attacks plaguing Nigeria today, on schools, villages, market places, military barracks, churches and mosques that have led to the deaths of thousands. Boko Haram's message - that Shariah law will end Nigeria's endemic corruption and poverty affecting 70 percent of the nation - appeals to some of the millions of unemployed and ill-educated Muslim youths living in the most impoverished part of the country.
> 
> The U.S. in 2013 declared Boko Haram a foreign terrorist organization and put a ransom of $7 million on the head of leader Abubakar Shekau.  Here is a look at recent major attacks attributed to Boko Haram, with some of the highest death tolls:
> 
> --April 14, 2014: A massive explosion believed caused by a bomb buried in the ground rips through a bus station during the morning rush hour in Nigeria's capital, killing at least 71 people and wounding 124.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Nigeria bus station bombing kills 71 on edge of capital*
_Mon Apr 14, 2014  - A morning rush hour bomb killed at least 71 people at a Nigerian bus station on the outskirts of the capital on Monday, raising concerns about the spread of an Islamist insurgency after the deadliest ever attack on Abuja._


> President Goodluck Jonathan pointed the finger of suspicion at Boko Haram, although there was no immediate claim of responsibility from the Islamist militants who are active mainly in the northeast. As well as the dead, police said, 124 were wounded in the first attack on the federal capital in two years.  Visiting the scene, Jonathan denounced "the activities of those who are trying to move our country backwards" by staging such an attack. "We will get over it ... The issue of Boko Haram is temporary," he said, imploring Nigerians to be more vigilant in the face of suspicious characters.
> 
> Security experts suspect the explosion was inside a vehicle, said Air Commodore Charles Otegbade, director of search and rescue operations. The bus station, 8 km (5 miles) southwest of central Abuja, serves Nyanya, a poor, ethnically and religiously mixed satellite town where many residents work in the city.  "I was waiting to get on a bus when I heard a deafening explosion, then saw smoke," said Mimi Daniels, who escaped from the blast with minor injuries to her arm. "People were running around in panic."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb experts search for evidences in front of buses at a bomb blast scene at Nyanyan in Abuja
> 
> Bloody remains lay strewn over the ground as security forces struggled to hold back a crowd of onlookers and fire crews hosed down a bus still holding the charred bodies of commuters.  "These are the remains of my friend," said a man, who gave his name as John, holding up a bloodied shirt. "His travel ticket with his name on was in the shirt pocket."  The attack underscored the vulnerability of Nigeria's federal capital, built in the 1980s in the geographic centre of the country to replace coastal Lagos as the seat of government for what is now Africa's biggest economy and top oil producer.
> 
> Boko Haram militants are increasingly targeting civilians they accuse of collaborating with the government or security forces.  Amnesty International estimates the conflict has killed 1,500 people in the past year.  In Washington, State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki condemned the bombings and said the United States stood with Nigerians as they grapple with "violent extremism."  "We are outraged by these senseless acts of violence against innocent civilians," Psaki told a regular news briefing.  U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon said he was "shocked and saddened by the many lives lost today in the bomb attack."  "The perpetrators of this attack, and those responsible for the continuing brutal attacks in the northeast of the country, must be brought to justice," he said.
> 
> 'NO SURPRISE'


----------



## lollipop

I loved their song, Whiter Shade of Pale.


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/xtzRRwfOXus]Procol Harum 'A Whiter Shade Of Pale' 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

lol--I have been thinking about that song.

~~~~~~~~
Kidnapped Nigerian girls: We must act fast against Boko Haram terrorists | Fox News

If you are interested--somewhere in there it says--'if it had been 200 blonde/blue eyed girls' would there be more outrage?

Tired of hearing that.  I am outraged---but unless the government of Nigeria 'steps up'--not certain what can/should be done.

If there is any credibility --the US has supposedly been providing support/money for quite some time. The government of Nigeria hasn't been that receptive to outside support. 

We'll see how they respond to the additional help that will now be provided. Do I think the US should send military forces? I don't know. The likelihood of disaster seems high--

Plenty of outrage over the results of 'good intentions'--the proverbial road to h@ll.


----------



## Sunni Man

The U.S. last year put a $7 million dollar reward on the head of the leader of Boko Haram.

Which brings up the question: "Why is the American tax payer forced to finance the reward for a foreign criminal who hasn't done anything to the U.S. ?? "   .


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> The U.S. last year put a $7 million dollar reward on the head of the leader of Boko Haram.
> 
> Which brings up the question: "Why is the American tax payer forced to finance the reward for a foreign criminal who hasn't done anything to the U.S. ?? "   .



Alot of good putting out a reward for this asshole does.

He's probably bragging about it.

Maybe Obama can do something about this other than talk.


----------



## Sunni Man

mudwhistle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. last year put a $7 million dollar reward on the head of the leader of Boko Haram.
> 
> Which brings up the question: "Why is the American tax payer forced to finance the reward for a foreign criminal who hasn't done anything to the U.S. ?? "   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of good putting out a reward for this asshole does.
> 
> He's probably bragging about it.
> 
> Maybe Obama can do something about this other than talk.
Click to expand...

I don't understand why the U.S. needs to get involved in the internal affairs of Nigeria?

Nigeria is the largest oil producer in Africa and it's government has plenty of money.

Actually, I think I just answered my own question.    .


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. last year put a $7 million dollar reward on the head of the leader of Boko Haram.
> 
> Which brings up the question: "Why is the American tax payer forced to finance the reward for a foreign criminal who hasn't done anything to the U.S. ?? "   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of good putting out a reward for this asshole does.
> 
> He's probably bragging about it.
> 
> Maybe Obama can do something about this other than talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand why the U.S. needs to get involved in the internal affairs of Nigeria?
> 
> Nigeria is the largest oil producer in Africa and it's government has plenty of money.
> 
> Actually, I think I just answered my own question.    .
Click to expand...


We've got Special Forces in the area. Have had them there since I was in.

This is an opportunity for Obama to act like a hero. He's going to tell them to do something, and put our guys at risk so he can take all of the credit.

I think the locals need to take care of this sick asshole.

Just turn him and his bros into a greasy spot on the wall. Problem is, he's just one of many of these groups that get their jollies raping and murdering. These are your peaceful Muslims on Khat.





Khat Bundles


----------



## Sunni Man

................................................^^ The people in the pictures are Somali's .........just saying.   .


----------



## RoadVirus

Sunni Man said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. last year put a $7 million dollar reward on the head of the leader of Boko Haram.
> 
> Which brings up the question: "Why is the American tax payer forced to finance the reward for a foreign criminal who hasn't done anything to the U.S. ?? "   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of good putting out a reward for this asshole does.
> 
> He's probably bragging about it.
> 
> Maybe Obama can do something about this other than talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand why the U.S. needs to get involved in the internal affairs of Nigeria?
Click to expand...


Maybe to prevent it from becoming the African version of Afghanistan?


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> ................................................^^ The people in the pictures are Somali's .........just saying.   .



How can you tell?

My nephew's Somali btw.

I was posting pictures of a favorite drug that is taken in that area. I didn't make sure they were Nigerians because it's not important.


----------



## mudwhistle

RoadVirus said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of good putting out a reward for this asshole does.
> 
> He's probably bragging about it.
> 
> Maybe Obama can do something about this other than talk.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why the U.S. needs to get involved in the internal affairs of Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe to prevent it from becoming the African version of Afghanistan?
Click to expand...


Or Somalia.


----------



## mudwhistle

Personally I think we need to stop helping Muslims because they have it strange habit of turning on their liberators......

Just sayin.


----------



## Sunni Man

mudwhistle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ................................................^^ The people in the pictures are Somali's .........just saying.   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you tell?
Click to expand...

I used to attend a mosque that had many Somali people as members. 

So I can easily spot a Somali person because they have certain facial features.

Plus the woman in the picture is definitely wearing Somali style hijab.   


I am not sure if Nigerians chew khat since they are on the other side of Africa from Somalia??    ..


----------



## wavingrl

mudwhistle said:


> Personally I think we need to stop helping Muslims because they have it strange habit of turning on their liberators......
> 
> Just sayin.



I wish--'someone' would say how they think this will work out. 

I heard that it will be incredibly difficult to coordinate a rescue mission. The girls could be held in separate houses---and each location would have to be identified if a team were to attempt a rescue. If the captors had any advance warning it is likely the girls would be killed.

On the other hand--a Nigerian official was shown telling a parent--'It is better that you think of your daughter as dead'. 

One way or the other it seems this group--and other groups?--will have to be dealt with.

The only thing that sounded hopeful was that drones might be useful in searching for the girls. 

I don't know who should be the next POTUS--I know I will be thinking about things like this when I make that decision.


----------



## Sunni Man

mudwhistle said:


> Personally I think we need to stop helping Muslims because they have it strange habit of turning on *their liberators*.....


And that statement contains the seed of the problem.

Americans call it "liberating" people.

Whereas the people of the country experiencing the so called liberation are in fact being "invaded and occupied" by foreign troops.    .


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ................................................^^ The people in the pictures are Somali's .........just saying.   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to attend a mosque that had many Somali people as members.
> 
> So I can easily spot a Somali person because they have certain facial features.
> 
> Plus the woman in the picture is definitely wearing Somali style hijab.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if Nigerians chew khat since they are on the other side of Africa from Somalia??    ..
Click to expand...


Better be sure before you make a statement like that.

The one noticeable trait of *some tribes* in Somalia is the round forehead, but not all of them look like that. My nephew has that round forehead and round face. Some of them look like any other African tribe. Kenyans tend to have an oval face. Many of the females look like Janet Jackson when she was preforming. 

Khat is popular in Somalia because it's cheap. It's a powerful narcotic and tends to make one reckless. Chewing that stuff makes them do some crazy things.


----------



## Sunni Man

mudwhistle said:


> The one noticeable trait of *some tribes* in Somalia is the round forehead, but not all of them look like that. My nephew has that round forehead and round face. Some of them look like any other African tribe. Kenyans tend to have an oval face. Many of the females look like Janet Jackson when she was preforming.


Somali's who look like your nephew are generally from the southern area Bantu tribe.   .


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one noticeable trait of *some tribes* in Somalia is the round forehead, but not all of them look like that. My nephew has that round forehead and round face. Some of them look like any other African tribe. Kenyans tend to have an oval face. Many of the females look like Janet Jackson when she was preforming.
> 
> 
> 
> Somali's who look like your nephew are generally from the southern area Bantu tribe.   .
Click to expand...


His father was from Mogadishu.....

I saw many that looked just like him while I was there.

As a matter of fact in the book "BlackHawk Down" one of his relatives was a doctor that treated the wounded from that battle.


----------



## Sunni Man

mudwhistle said:


> His father was from Mogadishu.....


Mogadishu like all large cities is a mixture of everyone from everywhere.

But the rest of Somalia is divided into tribal areas.

It would be interesting to know what tribe his father and mother belong to?    .


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think we need to stop helping Muslims because they have it strange habit of turning on *their liberators*.....
> 
> 
> 
> And that statement contains the seed of the problem.
> 
> Americans call it "liberating" people.
> 
> Whereas the people of the country experiencing the so called liberation are in fact being "invaded and occupied" by foreign troops.    .
Click to expand...


That is the problem. Muslims call it an invasion, but essentially places like Somalia were going to hell, and the calls for intervention were pretty loud.

I figure they'll always consider any help to be an "invasion", so I think they need to be left to their own devices. They can't get along with us because we're infidels which correct me if I'm wrong means unbeliever and is considered to be unclean.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> His father was from Mogadishu.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mogadishu like all large cities is a mixture of everyone from everywhere.
> 
> But the rest of Somalia is divided into tribal areas.
> 
> It would be interesting to know what tribe his father and mother belong to?    .
Click to expand...


His father did what Obama's father did and left while he was a child, so he has abandonment issues. He's named Ali Mohammed, I won't say his last name. He doesn't know a thing about Islam. I wish his father had stuck around long enough to teach him something.


----------



## bianco

Sunni Man said:


> The U.S. last year put a $7 million dollar reward on the head of the leader of Boko Haram.
> 
> Which brings up the question: "Why is the American tax payer forced to finance the reward for a foreign criminal who hasn't done anything to the U.S. ?? "   .




Part of the War on Terror.
...and, Boko Haram is linked to Al Qaeda.
AQ, trash bin's lot who blew up NYC...remember them?

PNAC

Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Personally, I'd rather have American global leadership than any other global leadership.
FBI, CIA, Homeland Security etc ... best in the world, armed with the might of the US military.

See China, Russia, Indonesia and the Muslim world offering to, or capable of, doing anything to find the kidnapped girls and rescue them?


----------



## Sunni Man

mudwhistle said:


> They can't get along with us because we're infidels which correct me if I'm wrong means unbeliever and is considered to be unclean.


Infidel only means disbeliever.......unclean is a Jewish term for non-Jews.   .


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't get along with us because we're infidels which correct me if I'm wrong means unbeliever and is considered to be unclean.
> 
> 
> 
> Infidel only means disbeliever.......unclean is a Jewish term for non-Jews.   .
Click to expand...


I stand corrected.


----------



## Sunni Man

Knowing your tribal linage is a huge thing with Somali people.

Most Americans can't tell you the names of their great grandparents.

But most Somali's are taught as children to memorize the names and tribal affiliation of both their father's and mother's side of the family for several dozen generations.   .


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> Knowing your tribal linage is a huge thing with Somali people.
> 
> Most Americans can't tell you the names of their great grandparents.
> 
> But most Somali's are taught as children to memorize the names and tribal affiliation of both their father's and mother's side of the family for several dozen generations.   .



He barely knows his father's name much less his grandfather's name. I met my great grandfather a couple of times. He was gone by the time I was 7. 

My Dad's side can be traced back to Daniel Boone. That's not my last name, but one of my cousins is a member here. My 5th cousin is Pat Boone. General Sherman was on my mother's side of the family. I'm also a distant relative of the Kennedys.....


----------



## Sunni Man

mudwhistle said:


> My Dad's side can be traced back to Daniel Boone. That's not my last name, but one of my cousins is a member here. My 5th cousin is Pat Boone. General Sherman was on my mother's side of the family. I'm also a distant relative of the Kennedys.....


That's pretty cool!!


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad's side can be traced back to Daniel Boone. That's not my last name, but one of my cousins is a member here. My 5th cousin is Pat Boone. General Sherman was on my mother's side of the family. I'm also a distant relative of the Kennedys.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool!!
Click to expand...


We have a lot of Cherokee and Sioux family members in my family.

Koreans, African American, I forget all of the nationalities.


----------



## bianco

Boko Haram attack in Nigeria border town kills hundreds | News.com.au

_*Boko Haram attack in Nigeria border town kills hundreds *

AN ATTACK by Boko Haram Islamists in a north-eastern Nigerian town on the Cameroon border has killed hundreds of people, a local senator and witnesses said. 
Senator Ahmed Zanna added that the town of Gamboru Ngala was left unguarded because the soldiers based there had been redeployed north towards Lake Chad in an effort to rescue more than 200 schoolgirls kidnapped by Boko Haram on April 14.

Gunmen riding in armoured vehicles and on motorcycles stormed the town on Monday and razed much of the area.

EARLIER: Seven shocking facts about Boko Haram 

Residents said survivors fled when the attack began, with the insurgents firing on civilians as they tried to run to safety into Cameroon.

Twisted mastermind ... a video still of the leader of the Islamist extremist group Boko Haram, Abubakar Shekau. Source: AFP 

ACCOUNT: Life in a land of lawless brutality 

etc_

#####

Tragic... girls kidnapped and villagers massacred.

There terrorists are not invisible, people know where their bases are...break out the Stealths.


----------



## wavingrl

bianco said:


> Boko Haram attack in Nigeria border town kills hundreds | News.com.au
> 
> [ACCOUNT: Life in a land of lawless brutality
> 
> etc[/i]
> 
> #####
> 
> Tragic... girls kidnapped and villagers massacred.
> 
> There terrorists are not invisible, people know where their bases are...break out the Stealths.



Many people feel the same but--the thought crosses my mind that the US cannot singlehandedly defeat this form of terrorism. Very frightening. The Global Community needs to get its act together.


----------



## mudwhistle

wavingrl said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boko Haram attack in Nigeria border town kills hundreds | News.com.au
> 
> [ACCOUNT: Life in a land of lawless brutality
> 
> etc[/i]
> 
> #####
> 
> Tragic... girls kidnapped and villagers massacred.
> 
> There terrorists are not invisible, people know where their bases are...break out the Stealths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people feel the same but--the thought crosses my mind that the US cannot singlehandedly defeat this form of terrorism. Very frightening. The Global Community needs to get its act together.
Click to expand...


It's not frightening if you're willing to use what you have. 

I'm for using nukes.


----------



## mudwhistle

Seeing this picture on Twitter made me want to hurl........


----------



## wavingrl

mudwhistle said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boko Haram attack in Nigeria border town kills hundreds | News.com.au
> 
> [ACCOUNT: Life in a land of lawless brutality
> 
> etc[/i]
> 
> #####
> 
> Tragic... girls kidnapped and villagers massacred.
> 
> There terrorists are not invisible, people know where their bases are...break out the Stealths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people feel the same but--the thought crosses my mind that the US cannot singlehandedly defeat this form of terrorism. Very frightening. The Global Community needs to get its act together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not frightening if you're willing to use what you have.
> 
> I'm for using nukes.
Click to expand...


More likely that we would end up with 'boots on the ground'---which would never end.

The drones are there now---hope some progress can be made.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Sally said:


> Looks like the Boko Haram is now also operating in Cameroon.  What a bunch of savages!!!
> 
> Nigerias Boko Haram strikes again in Cameroon
> Published: December 04, 2013
> 
> Missionary killed, churches torched around time of French priests kidnapping
> 
> 
> Cameroon Human Rights Monitoring
> 
> A missionary has been killed and several churches set ablaze in attacks by Nigerias Islamist group Boko Haram in neighbouring Cameroon.
> 
> The Nigerian missionary, David Dina Mataware, with the Christian Missionary Foundation (CMF), was killed on November 13 by suspected Boko Haram militants in Ashigashia, a village which straddles the Nigeria-Cameroon border.
> 
> To continue reading, go to:
> 
> Nigeria?s Boko Haram strikes again in Cameroon



 Obama-Clinton-Power-Rice Libya strategy armed these dudes


----------



## jon_berzerk

mudwhistle said:


> Seeing this picture on Twitter made me want to hurl........



it should her husband armed these creeps 

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/03/25/143013.html


----------



## jon_berzerk

February 06, 2012
Unsecured Libyan Stockpiles Empower Boko Haram and Destabilize African Sahel

Late last month, the U.N. Security Council met to discuss a report that describes the dangerous effect of weapons smuggled out of Libyan military stockpiles last year. The report discusses how the influx of arms from Libya have strengthened organized criminal groups and terror networks, including the increasingly violent Boko Haram terrorist group in Nigeria.
Boko Haram, an Islamist group operating in the Northern provinces of Nigeria, has launched a series of attacks against Christians, causing many to flee to southern provinces. The group has also attacked Nigerian authorities to try to advance their reported goal of establishing Sharia rule in the north. Weapons flowing in from Libya are enabling Boko Haram to commit atrocities.
According to the report, smugglers have moved large, unspecified volumes of weapons from Libya across the porous borders that characterize the Sahel, the expanse of land at the south of the Sahara Desert. The arms include &#8220;rocket-propelled grenades, machine guns with anti-aircraft visors, automatic rifles, ammunition, grenades, explosives . . . and light anti-aircraft artillery.&#8221; They also possibly include more advanced weapons such as surface-to-air missiles and man-portable air defense systems.
More broadly, the proliferation of Libyan stockpiles has resulted in an increased arms trade in Western Africa. Officials believe many of the weapons are hidden, waiting to be sold to criminal groups. The Libyan government must secure these weapons, so that they don&#8217;t facilitate slaughter in Nigeria and elsewhere.

Unsecured Libyan Stockpiles Empower Boko Haram and Destabilize African Sahel | Human Rights First


----------



## bianco

mudwhistle said:


> Seeing this picture on Twitter made me want to hurl........



She's only trying to draw attention to the matter...and help.
Think she means well.


Love to know when she's gonna be showing the same concern for White girls and White women [and White men] being tortured, torture-raped, and genocided in Africa by Black People though.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdeYOeQMCbU [/ame]


Will I, a White Christian male, be going to Nigeria to fight the Islamic terrorists?
No.


----------



## mudwhistle

bianco said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing this picture on Twitter made me want to hurl........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's only trying to draw attention to the matter...and help.
> Think she means well.
> 
> 
> Love to know when she's gonna be showing the same concern for White girls and White women [and White men] being tortured, torture-raped, and genocided in Africa by Black People though.
> 
> [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdeYOeQMCbU [/ame]
> 
> 
> Will I, a White Christian male, be going to Nigeria to fight the Islamic terrorists?
> No.
Click to expand...


This kind of bull shit is how I ended up spending 93' in Somalia getting shot at.

I feel sorry for those girls, but I'm growing extremely tired of these media driven crisis which only end up getting our kids killed. 

Those people will not, I repeat, will not appreciate any sacrifice we make to help them. After all, we're evil Americans who they would rather kill than give thanks to. We're their Big Satan. Bigger than their favorite Satan Israel. One thing as a whole that Islam has never been able to teach it's followers is grace, and a large dose of humility.


----------



## bianco

The good Muslims have to fight and eliminate the bad Muslims themselves.

The Christian West infidels can't be expected to do it for them. 

Indonesia, most populated Muslim nation on earth.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7W2ER13nPI [/ame]


_Indonesia is the country with the strongest military systems in Southeast Asia, and is also one of five Muslim countries with the strongest military in the world today. 

Economic development and political stability in Indonesia has made Indonesia into a giant of Southeast Asia, with the largest number of Muslims in the world, Indonesia is the safest state for Muslims today. _

#####


Time Muslim nations and Black Africa fought the Muslim terrorists in the world/Africa themselves.
Time Muslim boots on the ground fought wars in Muslm lands to elminate Islamic terrorists.

Enough troops from Western Christian nations have given their lives already.
No more!

Indonesian military ...476,000 active personnel.
Time their navy, airforce, and army...together with those of other Muslim nations...Iran for example...got over to Nigeria and got after the Islamic terrorists.


----------



## wavingrl

bianco said:


> The good Muslims have to fight and eliminate the bad Muslims themselves.
> 
> The Christian West infidels can't be expected to do it for them.
> 
> Indonesia, most populated Muslim nation on earth.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7W2ER13nPI
> 
> 
> _Indonesia is the country with the strongest military systems in Southeast Asia, and is also one of five Muslim countries with the strongest military in the world today.
> 
> Economic development and political stability in Indonesia has made Indonesia into a giant of Southeast Asia, with the largest number of Muslims in the world, Indonesia is the safest state for Muslims today. _
> 
> #####
> 
> 
> Time Muslim nations and Black Africa fought the Muslim terrorists in the world/Africa themselves.
> Time Muslim boots on the ground fought wars in Muslm lands to elminate Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Enough troops from Western Christian nations have given their lives already.
> No more!
> 
> Indonesian military ...476,000 active personnel.
> Time their navy, airforce, and army...together with those of other Muslim nations...Iran for example...got over to Nigeria and got after the Islamic terrorists.



So far---US, UK and France have sent teams of advisers. It sounds like France has been involved more deeply for a while---??? I didn't understand the article--they have interests in neighboring countries. 

Sounds like the next half century or so will be focused on Africa. Very frightening.

As for Indonesia---they seem to have kept a low profile. Mentioned several times in the search for flight 370---seem to need improvements to their radar system or something. Not certain they will show much leadership

eta: http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/08/world/africa/nigeria-abducted-girls/

China is involved also.


----------



## JWBooth

mudwhistle said:


> Seeing this picture on Twitter made me want to hurl........


----------



## mudwhistle

JWBooth said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing this picture on Twitter made me want to hurl........
Click to expand...

"Here's your sign!!!"


----------



## FuelRod

He is straight evil but let's not forget Boko Haram in America would make a great Clown name.


----------



## percysunshine

We are living in bizarro world. French troops stopped Libyan armed Muslims in Mali, but the US is going to war with Libyan armed Muslims in Nigeria using twitter.

Bizarre.

.


----------



## mudwhistle

Now this is getting pathetic........


----------



## dilloduck

percysunshine said:


> We are living in bizarro world. French troops stopped Libyan armed Muslims in Mali, but the US is going to war with Libyan armed Muslims in Nigeria using twitter.
> 
> Bizarre.
> 
> .



Bizarro is right--all of the sudden we care about  200 girls after millions have been massacred in African genocides ? I call bullshit---this is pure tokenism.


----------



## wavingrl

dilloduck said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in bizarro world. French troops stopped Libyan armed Muslims in Mali, but the US is going to war with Libyan armed Muslims in Nigeria using twitter.
> 
> Bizarre.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarro is right--all of the sudden we care about  200 girls after millions have been massacred in African genocides ? I call bullshit---this is pure tokenism.
Click to expand...



I just wonder 'how far' we are supposed to go. It is somewhat disconcerting--when the military has been downsized and we are facing a critical crisis in providing care for veterans--should we be ready to send troops?

Sending advisers--well--I hope that does some good. It just seems like this will be a decades long endeavor. Unless the UN can coordinate some massive campaigns--I don't know where this is going. 

I thought the slaughter in Syria was as bad---North Korea---all over the world heinous crimes that should be stopped. Clearly not within the scope of what the US can do--alone.


----------



## percysunshine

wavingrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in bizarro world. French troops stopped Libyan armed Muslims in Mali, but the US is going to war with Libyan armed Muslims in Nigeria using twitter.
> 
> Bizarre.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarro is right--all of the sudden we care about  200 girls after millions have been massacred in African genocides ? I call bullshit---this is pure tokenism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder 'how far' we are supposed to go. It is somewhat disconcerting--when the military has been downsized and we are facing a critical crisis in providing care for veterans--should we be ready to send troops?
> 
> Sending advisers--well--I hope that does some good. It just seems like this will be a decades long endeavor. Unless the UN can coordinate some massive campaigns--I don't know where this is going.
> 
> I thought the slaughter in Syria was as bad---North Korea---all over the world heinous crimes that should be stopped. Clearly not within the scope of what the US can do--alone.
Click to expand...


The US started this whole mess by taking out the Libyan government.

We broke it, we own it.

.


----------



## wavingrl

percysunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarro is right--all of the sudden we care about  200 girls after millions have been massacred in African genocides ? I call bullshit---this is pure tokenism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder 'how far' we are supposed to go. It is somewhat disconcerting--when the military has been downsized and we are facing a critical crisis in providing care for veterans--should we be ready to send troops?
> 
> Sending advisers--well--I hope that does some good. It just seems like this will be a decades long endeavor. Unless the UN can coordinate some massive campaigns--I don't know where this is going.
> 
> I thought the slaughter in Syria was as bad---North Korea---all over the world heinous crimes that should be stopped. Clearly not within the scope of what the US can do--alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US started this whole mess by taking out the Libyan government.
> 
> We broke it, we own it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I suppose I should become informed. That seems a little simplistic--and what is it that the US should do?

I just clicked on a dozen or so celebrity photos---'Bring Back Our Girls'--yet no definitive plans have been described. 

And these are the people who didn't support the 'War on Terror'--fwiw.


----------



## percysunshine

wavingrl said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder 'how far' we are supposed to go. It is somewhat disconcerting--when the military has been downsized and we are facing a critical crisis in providing care for veterans--should we be ready to send troops?
> 
> Sending advisers--well--I hope that does some good. It just seems like this will be a decades long endeavor. Unless the UN can coordinate some massive campaigns--I don't know where this is going.
> 
> I thought the slaughter in Syria was as bad---North Korea---all over the world heinous crimes that should be stopped. Clearly not within the scope of what the US can do--alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US started this whole mess by taking out the Libyan government.
> 
> We broke it, we own it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose I should become informed. That seems a little simplistic--and what is it that the US should do?
> 
> I just clicked on a dozen or so celebrity photos---'Bring Back Our Girls'--yet no definitive plans have been described.
> 
> And these are the people who didn't support the 'War on Terror'--fwiw.
Click to expand...


I agree. Kind of perplexing.


----------



## mudwhistle

John Kerry blames the kidnapping on poverty......

Insanity.....total insanity. 

Everything is about class warfare with these people.....

Boko Haram Recruitment: Kerry Blames Poverty | CNS News


----------



## jon_berzerk

mudwhistle said:


> John Kerry blames the kidnapping on poverty......
> 
> Insanity.....total insanity.
> 
> Everything is about class warfare with these people.....
> 
> Boko Haram Recruitment: Kerry Blames Poverty | CNS News



the lefts policies are not only insane they are dangerous


----------



## eagle1462010

mudwhistle said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing this picture on Twitter made me want to hurl........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's only trying to draw attention to the matter...and help.
> Think she means well.
> 
> 
> Love to know when she's gonna be showing the same concern for White girls and White women [and White men] being tortured, torture-raped, and genocided in Africa by Black People though.
> 
> [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdeYOeQMCbU [/ame]
> 
> 
> Will I, a White Christian male, be going to Nigeria to fight the Islamic terrorists?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kind of bull shit is how I ended up spending 93' in Somalia getting shot at.
> 
> I feel sorry for those girls, but I'm growing extremely tired of these media driven crisis which only end up getting our kids killed.
> 
> Those people will not, I repeat, will not appreciate any sacrifice we make to help them. After all, we're evil Americans who they would rather kill than give thanks to. We're their Big Satan. Bigger than their favorite Satan Israel. One thing as a whole that Islam has never been able to teach it's followers is grace, and a large dose of humility.
Click to expand...


I was on the Wasp back then............Carried the 24th MEU there.  Were you with the Marines or different units back then.


----------



## mudwhistle

eagle1462010 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's only trying to draw attention to the matter...and help.
> Think she means well.
> 
> 
> Love to know when she's gonna be showing the same concern for White girls and White women [and White men] being tortured, torture-raped, and genocided in Africa by Black People though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdeYOeQMCbU
> 
> 
> Will I, a White Christian male, be going to Nigeria to fight the Islamic terrorists?
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of bull shit is how I ended up spending 93' in Somalia getting shot at.
> 
> I feel sorry for those girls, but I'm growing extremely tired of these media driven crisis which only end up getting our kids killed.
> 
> Those people will not, I repeat, will not appreciate any sacrifice we make to help them. After all, we're evil Americans who they would rather kill than give thanks to. We're their Big Satan. Bigger than their favorite Satan Israel. One thing as a whole that Islam has never been able to teach it's followers is grace, and a large dose of humility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was on the Wasp back then............Carried the 24th MEU there.  Were you with the Marines or different units back then.
Click to expand...


I was with the JSOTF (Joint Special Operations Task Force) deployed to the the US Embassy in Mogadishu. I was on a 5th Group 'A' Team. 

BTW, we asked for permission to land UH-60s for some touch & goes on your flightdeck and it was granted. I was assigned to a sniper team on one of them with 160th Nightstalkers, and even took some Marine snipers with us and did some zero-G turns just for fun. That's where you fly straight up, do a stall-out, turn and recover before hitting the ground. It scared the shit out of those Jarheads.

Oh, and I'm a Navy vet. Served on the USS Kitty Hawk CV-63 in the 70s before I ETSed and went to college. I decided to join the Army in 1984 because of Reagan.


----------



## bianco

On my tv last night it was stated that the Nigerian govt knew about the raid to kidnap the girls before it happened, but did nothing to stop it.

Charming!


Nigeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very interesting is Nigeria...an economic powerhouse.



Time the Christians in Nigeria armed themselves to the teeth.
Time they [in the south] fenced themselves off from the Muslims in the North, to start with...as Australians were going to do in WW2 when Japan was prevailing in PNG and a Japanese invasion of Australia seemed imminent...build a barricade across the middle of Australia and fight back. Trouble was though, the population were unarmed. Had 5 million of the 7 million population been an armed and trained militia, kids included, they likely would've defeated Japan if it invaded.

Same deal in Nigeria, Christians there will keep being terrorised and slaughterd by Islamists * until they draw a line in the sand, arm themselves to the max with all the latest weapons, and get serious about self-defence.*
The only way to defeat terrorists is to become a 'terrorist'.

Boko Haram terrorizes Nigeria's Christian community | Fox News


----------



## ScienceRocks

What is the goal of Boko haram? I am guessing that it has something to do with destroying civilization!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JWBooth said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing this picture on Twitter made me want to hurl........
Click to expand...


What vile evil bullshit. 

You traitors only make matters worse. 

Its like you just cannot understand the horror of this and all that matters is feeding your brainless hate for your own country.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Nigeria needs to declare war on Boko Haram!


----------



## bianco

Matthew said:


> Nigeria needs to declare war on Boko Haram!



It does.
But will it?
If it won't, then the question needs to be asked...Why won't it?


----------

